# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Sikaflex 11FC drying time

## thenewmrt

Hi All, 
How long should I wait for the 11FC to cure before I apply the waterproofing membrane? 
Thanks again,

----------


## heavytrevy

60mins

----------


## thenewmrt

Great. Thanks.

----------

